# My wild peacock bass update.



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

It was hard to place it in the tank,he messed out the gravel and knock out a divider so I didn't wait snap some quick photos(was stressed) and placed him back to the pool.I need help to Id some of those little parasites and treatment suggestions to start it immediately.Anyways hope you like the photos of my wild caught four barred cichla monoculus.
























Parasite close up


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

good looking fish man.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam nice


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

badass fish







looks like a


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Try making a post in parasite and disease, more replies for that stuff. I wish I knew what was wrong, cus that is a very nice fish.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

thats is one nice looking pbass.
dixon


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

boost the temp, add salt, and use a little clout.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

that p-bass is kickass looking


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice bass


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Nice fish!!!!!!!

Even i don't like chemicals i would suggest Aquarium Pharmaceutica's 'General Cure' capsules!They will help with the parasites!!!


----------



## shaft (Jul 2, 2004)

What are you feeding your pbass?


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks guys! it is doing alright specialy with the salt and clout.Then I will analize it skin closer to see if it is 100% ok.

What are you feeding your pbass?
since is a wild specimen it eats small tilapias,guppies,swordtales,shrimps and turkey.Also as Peacock's advise of killing a couple of wildfish,cut them,freeze them, then give it to the bass and it really works for the colors.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

With your care and the lack of contact with wild parasite hosts, I'm guessing it'll come around.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Wow! great colour man!


----------

